# تصميم شبكات خطوط محطات ضخ البترول مهندس/حسن وجدى



## hassan wagdi (4 أبريل 2011)

تصميم شبكات خطوط محطات ضخ البترول 
مهندس/حسن وجدى


----------



## نفط وغاز (5 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## تولين (5 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بك على المجهود ولكن لم استطيع تكميل التحميل لان طلع لي تورجان


----------



## المحجوب توتي (19 يونيو 2011)

مشكور على الجهد


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (8 أغسطس 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yousfelmbasher (12 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا لك من قلبي


----------

